
Uber in Talks to Buy Deliveroo - richardknop
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-09-20/uber-is-said-to-be-in-early-talks-to-buy-europe-s-deliveroo
======
mtgx
> Deliveroo was in financing talks last year with SoftBank Group Corp., one of
> Uber’s major investors. The negotiations abruptly ended after SoftBank
> concentrated on backing Uber.

So Deliveroo wanted a loan, but Uber convinced Softbank that they shouldn't be
loaning money to their competitor so that they put Deliveroo in a bad position
in which Deliveroo may have no choice but to take Uber's deal.

Sounds like a nasty move from Uber, but then again, what else is new?

